# First time Smoking - Kingfish and the resulting dip...



## rdel90 (Jul 29, 2017)

I was out deep sea fishing and we hauled in a few smoker King Mackerel. Normally I either release the kings or give them away since I never found a good way to prepare them outside of smoking. I decided I'll keep one and it would give me an excuse to go buy a smoker. So I went and picked up a MES 30 and also got the slow smoking attachment. So here is my first foray into the world of smoking....and it was delicious!!! 

*Brine 12-24 hrs*

1 quart of water

3/4 cup salt (NON-iodine)

1 cup brown sugar

3 tbsp. Worchester sauce

1 tbsp garlic powder

juice of 1/2 lemon

3 tbsp. Whole peppercorns (crushed)

2 bay leaves (crushed)

*Wood*

80% Apple 20% Hickory

*Method*

1. Filet, skin, debone and cut kingfish into desired portion size (I used about 8" fillets)

2. Place in a sealed container and leave to brine for 12-24 hours in the refrigerator.

3. Rinse all the slabs of King fish under water and dry with a paper towel and layout on racks, sprinkle with ground pepper and garlic salt. Let the racks of King fish come up to room temperature before placing in the smoker. I let sit our 1-2 hours.

4. Set the smoker for 3hours 20mins at 150F with the vent half open.

5. Place the racks of kingfish in the smoker and allow the smoker to run through the first 20mins without wood chips. After 20 minutes, add desired wood chips. I used Apple with a small amount of hickory.

6. Every hour open the smoker, rotate racks for even smoking and dry the slabs with a paper towel. Keeping the fish dry produces the best results.

7. Once the smoking process is finished set the oven to 195°F for a further 1 hour 20min with the vent almost all the way closed. (About 20 min to get up to temp and then 1 hour at temp)













IMG_2584.JPG



__ rdel90
__ Jul 29, 2017






8. Once the cooking process is done let sit for 1 hour with the vent wide open then take the fish from the racks and ENJOY!


----------



## rdel90 (Jul 29, 2017)

Now on to the dip....this is heaven!!! I made a triple batch. I used a little more fish than called for since I like that way. 

6-8oz smoked fish

1/2 c. cream cheese (4oz)

1/4 c. sour cream

2 tbsp. finely chopped or minced celery

1 jalapeno finely diced

2 bunches green onions (or 2 tbsp. finely chopped onion)

1/2 lemon or lime juiced

2 shakes of hot sauce, such as tabasco or Franks (I like chipotle Tabasco)

4 shakes Worcestershire sauce

1 tsp parsley

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp Old Bay seasoning

First, take cream cheese out, unwrap and put in large mixing bowl

Allow cream cheese to get to room temperature

Add the sour cream to the cream cheese

Dice green onions to roughly 1/4 inch slices.

Finely chop fresh celery and jalapeno

Cut lemon in half and juice.

Add parsley, garlic powder, Old Bay, hot sauce and Worcestershire

Combine all ingredients into large mixing bowl over the cream cheese. Use a fork and hand mix as smooth as you want it until all ingredients are completely mixed and blended in.

Crush up smoked king up with your hands or chop with a knife to desired consistency of fish and use fork to mix in fish.

Put into covered serving dish, and allow it to set and rest overnight.

Serve with favorite crackers, (Ritz or the like)

It can be modified for heat and consistency with cream cheese, more jalapenos or hot sauce. 













IMG_2624.JPG



__ rdel90
__ Jul 29, 2017


----------

